# What Are The Requirements For Graduation In All Saints Medical University SVG?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

To be eligible for an award of the MD degree students must complete *ALL* of the following graduation requirements of All Saints University.
These include:


Successful completion of Basic medical science courses
Successful completion of 72 weeks of Clinical Science rotation. (see change below)
Completion of the CBSE and CCSE NBME Examinations with a passing score 200 in each examination.
Successful completion of the Basic Science OSPE and the Clinical Science OSCE Examinations.
Completion of all evaluation forms for Core and Elective Clerkship Rotations.
Successful completion of all requirements within the maximum given time period.
Be in good financial standing with the University.  This includes clearance from the Departments of Accounts, Registrar and the Library.
Be in good conduct and character.
*Effective Changes:*


Effective September 1st, 2020 - All students entering MD5 in September 2020 must complete 80 weeks of Clinical Clerkship rotations for graduation.
Effective September 1st, 2020 - All students starting MD-5 in September 2020, must obtain a passing score of 200 on the CBSE NBME to start clinical rotations.  This includes any student repeating the MD5 semester.
Effective September 1st 2020 – Any student from previous cohorts who fails to successfully complete their CBSE NBME before August 30th 2020, will be subject to the new criteria effective September 1st 2020 as given above.
*NOTE:* The following information serves as a guide for students who wish to pursue medical board exams in various regions.   The exams listed below are not part of the graduation requirements of All Saints University St. Vincent and are not used as a substitute for any of the above listed graduation requirements.


Clearance for USMLE Step 1 Examination – Score 200 on CBSE NBME
Clearance for USMLE Step 2 CK, MCCQE1 and MCCQE2 Examinations – Score 200 on CCSE NBME.  All Core rotations must be completed before applying for CCSE NBME
Clearance for CAMC, MDCN, PLAB – Graduation from MD program.
*TRANSFER STUDENTS*


Any student who transfers into the program must satisfy the graduation criteria of All Saints University.
Exceptions will be considered only for those students who have completed a higher qualifying examination.  for example:  USMLE Step 1 will be accepted in place of the CBSE NBME and USMLE Step 2 will be accepted in place of CCSE NBME.
Transfer students are expected to complete their medical degree within the maximum 6-year period regardless of where they would have started their program.   The maximum 6-year period is for the total time spent in medical education.
Transfer students will be evaluated on a case by case basis.
*PETITION FOR GRADUATION*
Students who have successfully completed the program requirements and who are anticipating graduating from the program must petition the Office of the Registrar for graduation. A Petition for Graduation form should be completed and submitted to the Office of the Registrar at least 2 months prior to the end of the semester in which all requirements will be satisfied.
Students who took the USMLE Pathway must ensure that their Official USMLE exam transcripts are submitted directly from USMLE to the Office of the Registrar. The transcripts can be ordered via the ECFMG Website. Students are encouraged to contact the Office of the Registrar for the checklist for graduation to ensure that all requirements are satisfied
Review the ASU SVG student handbook for instructions on petitioning for graduation.
*GRADUATION CEREMONY*
The University has three academic semesters, and student enrollment and program completion occur at different times of the year.  The University will have one Convocation Ceremony per year for students who have successfully fulfilled their requirements for graduation from the program.  Students will be notified in advance of the date and location of the graduation ceremony.


----------

